# Barbours / Waxed Jackets and Driving



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Good morning fine gentlemen,
After much patience and diligence, I finally scored a Barbour jacket at the price I felt more acceptable. ( the seller accepted $300, may take less, Includes a hood and liner). I have scoured the internet and AAAC regarding wax jackets and leather car interiors; some posters strongly warned about the wax discolo(u)ring the leather, some claimed there was no effect.
Has anyone ruined a seat with a waxed jacket? What precautions do Barbour owners take? It seems a little self-defeating to have to take your jacket off before entering the car... Does one fold the outside over itself and lay across the back seat or toss in the trunk if one has passengers? Or am I fine just wearing it while driving, so long as the seat's heater is not on?


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Just treat it as any other jacket. I've worn Barbours and Filson waxed jackets for years with no ill affect to my leather interiors.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

A Barbour does no more damage to a seat than any other jacket. The wax isn't visible and tangible on the jacket, it doesn't leach off onto surfaces it comes into contact with. Even more so on the newer ones the wax is well and truly worked in.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

As others have said, I've never worried about it, and have worn mine many times on both cloth and leather seats to no ill effect. When re-proofing (if you do it yourself), give it a day or so to dry before you mess with it at all. Otherwise, it's just another jacket.


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Music to my ears. Many thanks for quieting my apprehension. 
Cheers!


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

I had heard about this as well and was concerned when I got my first waxed barbour this past winter. being in texas, our winter wasn't as long but i probably wore it at least 20 to 30 times in my relatively new car with tan colored leather. i did use the seat heaters sparingly but i never noticed any problems or residue. i have noticed discoloration at the elbows and bottom of the jacket which come into the most contact (elbows resting, sitting on the bottom of the jacket) which indicates wax being rubbed off. so far it hasn't affected my car.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Never had such an issue with mine. Maybe if it was about 90-100f- but then you would not be wearing a Barbour.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

A large toss-away plastic bin liner (Glad bag) over the seat back if'n your concerned. Such bags can be used as a Barbour hanging garment bag for summer storage - ice pick a hole through the top center. Also can be used, inside-out, as an impromptu roadside organic salad green collection poke. May want to keep 'em away from young'uns playing "rebirthing".


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

jamgood said:


> A large toss-away plastic bin liner (Glad bag) over the seat back if'n your concerned. Such bags can be used as a Barbour hanging garment bag for summer storage - ice pick a hole through the top center. Also can be used, inside-out, as an impromptu roadside organic salad green collection poke. May want to keep 'em away from young'uns playing "rebirthing".


"ice pick a hole throug the top center" . . . . now that is a scream.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

My car smells like Barbour waxed cotton for a week or so anytime I wear it in the car. It is a distinctive small.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd have never thought of that! I'd personally be more worried about other materials that don't naturally play well with oils like leather, but admittedly my Barbour jackets have never had any affect on any material or surface so it's probably just an old trad's tale.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Trip English is absolutely right...it is an "old Trad's tale." Mine! Contrary to the experiences of others, as reported herein, an old Barbour coat of mine (that I passed on to one of my sons-in-law a while back) did seem to cause soiling in the fabric seat covers of one of our vehicles, back when the coat was new and the wax finish was new and/or renewed and, as Pr B reported, that jacket (when it was new or just after a re waxing) had such a distinctive nose to it that my wife insisted I keep it in a closet in the utility room or in the garage. However the Moorland jacket system I purchased earlier this year does not result in soiling the seat covers in the cars, trucks or elsewhere, that I might sit and it smells, not at all!

Well that's my tale...and I am an old Trad!


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

They can leave a residue on car seats and chairs when new/re-waxed. I've seen evidence of it. My sister, who lives in horsey country where they're ubiquitous, will not allow them past the mudroom of her house. And don't even think about getting into one of her good cars wearing one; she'll make you take it off and put it in the trunk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2020)

dmbfrisb said:


> Music to my ears. Many thanks for quieting my apprehension.
> Cheers!


Hello. I am a Barbour sales associate and I must strongly suggest that you never wear a new waxed coat on light fabric seats with seat heater on. It will leave a stain. Let the new coat adjust just slightly away from other clothes for a few days to let the wax "dry". It just needs some air after being new to seal the wax into the coat so as not to rub off on anything. As the owners information states "Keep away from sources of heat"


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

dmbfrisb said:


> Good morning fine gentlemen,
> After much patience and diligence, I finally scored a Barbour jacket at the price I felt more acceptable.
> 
> The seller accepted $300, may take less, Includes a hood and liner). I have scoured the internet and AAAC regarding wax jackets and leather car interiors; some posters strongly warned about the wax discolo(u)ring the leather, some claimed there was no effect.
> ...


I assume you're driving a Triumph or Morgan. You may want to get a Hudson Bay Four Point blanket and place it on the seat. It will have the density and the resilience required to protect both the seat and your Barbour.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Decade old thread. Wow.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Guest-670510 said:


> Hello. I am a Barbour sales associate and I must strongly suggest that you never wear a new waxed coat on light fabric seats with seat heater on. It will leave a stain. Let the new coat adjust just slightly away from other clothes for a few days to let the wax "dry". It just needs some air after being new to seal the wax into the coat so as not to rub off on anything. As the owners information states "Keep away from sources of heat"


Since the post is ten years old, I suspect he's worn it by now.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

How impractical. Why make a coat that you can't just drive to the mall in?


----------



## Kyle76 (May 5, 2017)

xcubbies said:


> How impractical. Why make a coat that you can't just drive to the mall in?


If practicality were a requirement, I suspect fashion would be much changed.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

When my Barbour was new, my wife insisted that it hang away from the rest of our clothes. Now, twenty-odd years later, I don't smell a thing and hangs next to the front door. And I don't have any problems with car/truck seats, either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2021)

I purchased a Barbour waxed jacket as well as an RTG lighter waxed jacket. Both left a shiny residue on my new car's red leather seats. It cleaned off okay, however it was a bit scary! If I'm understanding, over time the wax will "dry" and not rub off on things. We'll see!


----------

